# Forced To Use iPad App



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

For the longest I used the regular web version of DBSTALK on our iPad. That was until yesterday when the iPad refused to access DBSTALK.com. After having the iPad completely powered down over night as I tried to access the site this morning "iPad app available" popped up. So I gave up and installed the app. BTW, this also happened with another web forum.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to the Forum Support area. I suspect your problem may have to do with the app update that came last night. The other forum you speak of may also use the same company to provide their web app.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

1953 said:


> For the longest I used the regular web version of DBSTALK on our iPad. That was until yesterday *when the iPad refused to access DBSTALK.com*. After having the iPad completely powered down over night as I tried to access the site this morning "iPad app available" popped up. So I gave up and installed the app. BTW, this also happened with another web forum.


I doubt it was the iPad. I thought DBSTALK had a major crash yesterday. I couldn't access DBSTALK yesterday on my work PC or my iPhone. Also, I know last night the time was all jacked up on the site too.

FYI - my iPad was working just fine last night with DBSTALK using Safari.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, there was an outage yesterday but... as sometimes happens, an update to the web app was available the same day and I'm sure that didn't help.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's just a prompt that says an app is available. You should be able to hit cancel, and you won't be prompted again, it will just go to the site. If you hit OK, it would go to download the app, but it's not a force.


----------

